# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Dnemark Juli

## Old Rob

Hallo zusammen
meine Frau und ich mchten diesen Sommer Dnemark bereisen - und gerne wrde ich dabei auf's Wasser gehen. Was knnt ihr uns empfehlen, welche Ecken sind sowohl schn wie auch gut zum Windsurfen. Generell stellt sich auch die Frage: wie sind die Windverhltnisse in der Regel im Juli, lohnt es sich berhaupt?
Ich bevorzuge eher ruhiges Wasser (grsseres Brett).

Gruss Robert

----------


## kiki68

Moin Robert,
Da du eher ruhiges Wasser bevorzugst, wrde ich dir die Gegend am Ringkbing Fjord empfehlen.
Dort hat man fr alle Windrichtungen einen Spot und es ist fast berall relativ flach.
Im Feriengebiet rund um Hvide Sande gibt es auch sehr viele Ferienhuser.
Windtechnisch ist Juli schon mit am schwchsten,was aber auch sein kann,dass man trotzdem fast jeden Tag aufs Wasser kann.
Kommt drauf an was du mitnimmst.
http://www.spot-explorer.com/spotgui...plads%20Aargab
Einfach mal bei Spotexplorer schauen.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## bigwave

Hallo Robert,

als Ergnzung zu Gunnar kann ich nur empfehlen, ab und zu auch ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Als Standort wrde ich die Ostseite des Ringkbing Fjords whlen (ist aber wahrscheinlich auch nur Gewohnheit bei mir) und bei Betrachtung der Growetterlage auch mal Richtung Limfjord zu fahren (Spots siehe Link von Gunnar). Dor gibt es schne Naturschutzgebiete und unterwegs auch immer wieder kleine Orte, in denen man leckeres Eis bekommt. Das kommt in DK aber fast immer aus der gleichen Maschine.... ;-)! Zu den groen Segeln (> 7 qm) packe unbedingt ein kleines (4 qm). Auch im Juli haben wir in DK immer mal wieder ein/zwei Starkwintage erlebt.

Viel Spa

Frank

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Gunnar und Frank
vielen Dank fr eure Tipps - jetzt kann ich mich an die Planung machen.

Hang Loose
Robert

----------


## kiki68

http://de.skaven.dk/
Hallo Robert,
Kann dir auch noch Skaven Strand empfehlen.
Meine Frau hat hier bestens Surfen gelernt.
Riesiger Stehbereich und noch nicht zu voll.
Auf jeden Fall wirst Du dort deinen Spa haben
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Hallo Robert,
Gunnar und Frank haben da schon voll recht.
Ausfhrliches Revier-Info findest Du auch unter Devil-line.com zu Bork Havn, sowie dort unter Video eine Drohnenaufnahme vom Revier.
In Skaven, Hemmet und Bork Havn kann man sehr gut Sommerhuser sehr dicht (1.Reihe 50-100m vom Wasser) zum Einstieg/ Surfrevier buchen.
Bork Havn ist von der Infastruktur (Restaurant, Butiken, Einkaufmglichkeit, Museumsdorf) aber besser erschlossen als beide vorgenannten.
Zudem ist dort mit Westwind ein sehr gut sortierter Surfshop vor Ort.
Fahrtechnisch auch gut gelegen.
Gleich um die Ecke ist auch eines von Dnemarks besten Mountainbike-Gebieten. Touren- und Rennradfahrer machen auch gern eine Ringkbing-Fjordumrundung 100Km+
Die Westkste ist, abgesehen von den Tourihochburgen, eher dnn besiedelt und bietet fr Ausflge nicht ganz so viel wie die Ostkste, hat aber gerade im Juli oftmals den besseren Wind, sodass die Dnen selbst oft von Ost nach West fahren um dort eine schne Session auf dem Wasser zu haben.
Falls Du mehr Info bentigts, kannst gerne ne PN schicken.
Gru Jan

----------

